# pc sempre acceso

## Marculin

Volevo iniziare a tenere il pc sempre acceso (tranne la notte) solo che non ho trovato come fare e se conviene disattivare dopo un pò l'hd e far spegnere il monitor...cosa mi consigliate?grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> Volevo iniziare a tenere il pc sempre acceso (tranne la notte) solo che non ho trovato come fare e se conviene disattivare dopo un pò l'hd e far spegnere il monitor...cosa mi consigliate?grazie

 

Beh perche' spegnere l'hd (anche se ho qualche dubbio che si possa fare). Io direi che quando non lo usi di spegnere solo lo schermo.

----------

## Marculin

per l'hd se "gira" tutto il giorno si rovinerebbe piu in fretta....su win (si...strano) c'è un opzione per disattivarlo dopo X tempo....

mentre per il monitor come potrei fare?c'è un comando senza spegerlo manualmente?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> per l'hd se "gira" tutto il giorno si rovinerebbe piu in fretta....su win (si...strano) c'è un opzione per disattivarlo dopo X tempo....

 

Se non viene usato non gira a vuoto.

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> mentre per il monitor come potrei fare?c'è un comando senza spegerlo manualmente?

 

Per lo schermo c'e' l'opzione Option "DPMS" da mettere nella sezione monitor. Ma se vuoi un consiglio spegnilo a mano si rovina meno.

----------

## Marculin

mm...il disco gira sempre...anche se non vi è accesso....lo senti perennemente girare

per il monitor sul fisso lo posso fare ma sul laptop dovrei cercare qualche tool altrimenti devo sempre abassare il monitor  :Sad:  quell'opzione dove la metto?nell'xf86config?e come la richiamo?grazie ancora per le velocissime risposte  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> mm...il disco gira sempre...anche se non vi è accesso....lo senti perennemente girare

 

acpi non fa qualcosa de genere per il disco?

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> quell'opzione dove la metto?nell'xf86config?e come la richiamo?grazie ancora per le velocissime risposte 

 

Si esattamente ne xf86config. Di solito dopo un certo periodo di inattivita' si spegne da solo. Comunque fai una ricerca in google.

Una soluzione alternatva e' attivare l'hibernate sul tuo notebook. Cioe' quando lo richiami il pc si spegne salvando i dati nella swap e poi quando lo riaccendi lo ritrovi come l'hai lasciato. l'howto lo trovi qua https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=170548

----------

## Marculin

grazie...ora vedo un pò come fare  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Sul mio server (con APM) il risparmio energetico viene gestito attraverso le impostazioni del BIOS, dopo tot minuti di inattività sugli HDD viene eseguito lo  spin-down

----------

## lake

Se vuoi smettere di far andare l'hd prova con il comando:

# hdparm -y /dev/hdX

io lo uso per disattivare l'hd secondario del mio serverino;

quando non lo uso smonto l'unita e lo mando in standby mode

in modo che non giri per nulla.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

hdparm con 

```
 -S   set standby (spindown) timeout

```

----------

## federico

In linea di massima non credo che acpi se ne sbatta di quello che e' impostato nel bios, cmq il mio acpi spegne il monitor del portatile automaticamente dopo non so quanti minuti, e .. se il tuo acpi funziona dovrebbe fare la stessa cosa.

Per quanto riguarda il disco non dovrebbe esserci ragione logica che giri se non vi e' accesso, se gira e' xke' qualcosa vi sta scrivendo. Faresti meglio a controllare che cosa gira sulla tua macchina.

----------

## Marculin

ho provato con

```

hdparm -S 1 /dev/hda

```

cosi ho settato lo spin-down dopo 5 secondi ma ho notato che linux ogni 6secondi manda qualche impulso all'hd e quindi non è possibile fare lo spin-down (oppure senti l'hd fermarsi e ripartire continuamente).....lo si può notare anche guardando con un monitor di sistema l'attività dell'hd!Capita anche a voi?

federico:l'hd gira sempre anche se gli dai solo corrente e rimani al grub,lilo e li non scrive mica  :Wink: 

----------

## Marculin

 *lake wrote:*   

> Se vuoi smettere di far andare l'hd prova con il comando:
> 
> # hdparm -y /dev/hdX
> 
> io lo uso per disattivare l'hd secondario del mio serverino;
> ...

 

poi come lo "ritiri up"?nel man non ho trovato nulla.....basta che lo richiami?vorrei provarlo ma se poi non mi parte piu sono incasinato  :Wink: 

a proposito...se faccio modifiche con hdparm al reboot ci sono dinuovo o devo salvarle da qualche parte?L'opzione -S se la ricorda  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

```
nano /etc/conf.d/hdparm
```

----------

## Marculin

quindi devo mettere le opzioni li....però è strano che l'opzione -S dopo un reboot non si azzeri...

----------

## lake

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> poi come lo "ritiri up"?nel man non ho trovato nulla.....basta che lo richiami?vorrei provarlo ma se poi non mi parte piu sono incasinato  
> 
> 

 

basta che rifaccio il mount e l'HD riparte

----------

## federico

Ma un pc acceso consuma come una lampadina quando entra in funzione acpi... Pensa io che ne ho 5 in casa accesi anche la notte...

----------

## Cagnulein

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma un pc acceso consuma come una lampadina quando entra in funzione acpi... Pensa io che ne ho 5 in casa accesi anche la notte...

 

scusate dell'ignoranza, ma quando entra acpi il pc non è come se fosse in standby? quindi teoricamente si ferma tutto, indi è un pc inutile...o sbaglio?

----------

## motaboy

Mi spiace dirlo ma il piatto dell'HD continua a girare anche quando non scrive e non legge se non lo programmate con hdparm come ha detto fonderiadigitale oppure con l'ACPI o con le impostazioni del BIOS.

Anchè perchè se si fermasse ogni volta avremmo dei tempi di attesa di qualche secondo...

Bye!

----------

## Marculin

qualcuno che mi da ragione   :Cool: 

----------

## Diggs

Dà una occhiata ai wolk-sources.

----------

## federico

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> scusate dell'ignoranza, ma quando entra acpi il pc non è come se fosse in standby? quindi teoricamente si ferma tutto, indi è un pc inutile...o sbaglio?

 

Si ferma quello che deve fermarsi e si riattiva quando serve. Poi non so cosa intendi tu per standby, per me e' quando si addormenta ma non quando e' praticamente spento.

----------

## strafacendo

Per quanto ne so io si può settare tutto dal bios: accensione automatica ad una determinata ora e disattivazione dei dischi dopo un determinato tempo di inattività, lo spegnimento del monitor del quale puoi decidere in che modalità farlo passare, ad esempio schermo nero o dpms, puoi decidere se la sospensione è interrotta da rete lan o dal modem. Sui portatili solitamente le impostazioni da bios sono un pò più limitate ma sul fisso tutte queste ci sono.

----------

## Bengio

@Marculin

Scrivo questo poiche' da quello che ho letto mi sembrava che avessi qualche dubbio sul fatto di fare ricordare ad hdparm i parametri. Come ha scritto fedeli devi modificare il file /etc/conf.d/hdparm ma devi anche inserire lo script hdparm fra i programmi avviati al boot della macchina tramite "rc-update add hdparm default".

ti passo la mia configurazione ma prima di usarla verifica che tutte le opzioni siano adatte al tuo hd e cdrom. (io ho un hd ed un cdrom)

```

# Copyright 2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hdparm/files/hdparm-conf.d,v 1.1 2003/03/01 21:17:39 sethbc Exp $

# You can either set hdparm arguments for each drive using disc*_args and cdrom*_args..

# eg.

# disc0_args="-d1 -X66"

# disc1_args="-d1"

# cdrom0_args="-d1"

# Or, you can set hdparm options for ALL drives using all_args..

# eg.

# this mimics the behavior of the current script

#all_args="-d1"

disc0_args="-S60 -c3 -d1 -k1 -K1 -u1 -a64 -A1 -m16 -X 70"

cdrom0_args="-S6 -c3 -d1 -k1 -K1 -u1 -a64 -X 66"

```

Ho commentato la linea "all_args="-d1" poiche' non riguarda parametri che costituiscono una base comune per tutti i drives, nel senso che se non lo commenti, quei parametri vengono applicati ma non puoi configurarne di aggiuntivi e personalizzati per ogni drive. (almeno era cosi' l'ultima volta che scrutai nello script /etc/init.d/hdparm.

Bengio

----------

## Cazzantonio

Come funzionano i disc*_args ?

Come faccio a sapere quale /dev/hd* corrisponde ad un dato disc*_args ?

Ho un hd in /dev/hda e uno in /dev/hde... a cosa corrispondono?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

se usi disc_ o cdrom_, NON usare all_

l'ordine dei dischi corrisponde esattamente a come li vede grub. quindi puoi dare

```
# grub
```

e scrivi 

```
setup(hd
```

e premi tab..cosi vedi i dischi. NON premere enter eh  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Be... è curioso...

Mentre per grub il mio eide /dev/hda è hd0 e il mio sata /dev/hde è hd1 (fa fede il fatto che la root sta su (hd0,1) (cioè la /boot )

Se guardo però in /dev/discs/disc0/ trovo 

```
ale@casa01 ale $ ls /dev/discs/disc0/

disc  part1  part2

```

mentre in/dev/discs/ disc1/

```

ale@casa01 ale $ ls /dev/discs/disc1/

disc  part1  part2  part3  part4

```

Premetto che non ho idea di cosa contengano davvero queste directory ma penso a occhio e croce che i file part dovrebbero rappresentare le partizioni in cui è suddiviso il disco

Lo dico perchè il mio hda è suddiviso in 4 partizioni primarie, mentre hde in 2... ovvero dovrebbero essere invertiti gli ordini dei dischi riportati in /dev/discs/ !!!!

Siccome prima di usare un tool potente come hdparm (in cui se fai cazzate  c'è il verso di mandare a puttane i dischi) voglio essere sicuro di quello che faccio qualcuno può spiegarmi questa discrasia tra grub e /dev ?

----------

## gaffiere

la domanda mi sorge or ora spontanea: l'utilità di mettere l'hd a nanna?

IMO, se lascio compilare la notte open-office, e finisce alle 3 e non ho voglia di alzarmi a spegnee la macchina.

ma se ci sono di fronte e una volta finito di utilizzarlo lo spengo, settare lo spindown è praticamente inutile, o sbaglio?

il tutto per capire se mettere l'hd a nanna è un'opzione fondamentale che ho dimenticato di dare   :Very Happy: 

grazie a tutti coloro che fugheranno le nubi del dubbio.

see ya

----------

## solka

Aggiungo una domanda, ma i processi di cron, ad esempio quello che esegue ogni minuto testando run-crons, influiscono sull'attività del pc? Ovvero il bios vede il pc utilizzato e quindi non utilizza il power save oppure lo esegue comunque?

----------

